# rusty cichlid



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi i believe i bought some rusty cichlids at the local petco in the assorted bunch. if any of you have pics to juvenile / adults or the scientific name plz forward my way. thanks for your time


----------



## billr (Jan 23, 2008)

iodotropheus sprenerae is the scientific name.if you look in the profiles you can see an adult.sorry but i dont have any good photos of mine,but the purpleish sheen only shows on my big male.all my fry are and females are reddish to dark brown.and if you have males and females they breed almost as much as my convicts.at least mine do


----------



## aquaphile (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi

I don't doubt billr is right, but the spelling of the last word can also have a "g" in it. (Please note I only have 65 days cichlid knowledge so I am probably wrong here.)

However, you might also like to search on *Iodotropheus sprengerae*.

Cheers

PS. I think my rusties are just beautiful fish!


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Here u go: 

He/she is a juvi...1.5"


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for the pic i appreciate it. the guy i got looks like that only less yellow action in the fins and ill try and get batteries to get my camera working again.


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

AnThRaXx said:


> thanks for the pic i appreciate it. the guy i got looks like that only less yellow.


YW..... you mean like this?


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

ya they r not rusty's then must be some other kinda rust colored mbuna kinda looks like maybe a pseudotropheus or something but idk. well ill try and get a pic up of him.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

This is my male at 1.5"










And this is how he looks now..


----------



## billr (Jan 23, 2008)

yep i misspelled.im thinking my rusty's must be a hybred as mine are not as muti colored as every one else's.oh well,i still like them


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

My rustys aren't all semi-purple. They're very young and out of my 5, only two have a purplish sheen. And today one of the bigger ones I found out is holding! So baby Rustys en route soon! Mom is all brown and about 2" long right now, I'm hoping the dad is one of the purplish ones, which I think are males in show dress.

Also, my Acei are pretty big (2.5"-3") and are still not spawning, but I just re-arranged the tank and did a water change last week so maybe they need some time to get used to it, or maybe I just got all dudes.


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

ya if you have all colorful aceis you probably got all males. not many ppl sell the females in stores for the simple reason that nobody wants to buy the colorless fish when they can get that pretty ass male  anyways good luck iding them and hope u got a big tank. like at least 55


----------



## Felony (Jan 19, 2006)

For both the rusties and acei there is little color difference when it comes to males and females.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I got this fish in a mixed african tank and thought it might be a rusty but turns out it's a copadichromis borleyi :roll: I thought it's top fin looked kinda high for a mbuna and it's nose a little to pointy lol.


----------

